# Stupid question about LID....



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Is freshwater fish still considered seafood?? I'm honestly looking for a loophole, lol. Craving some fish, and my mom's boyfriend gets the most amazing fish (lake) that I've ever laid eyes on. Is fresh ok while ocean is bad, or is it all the same? And it wouldn't be like a fish sandwich or that junk from Long John Silver's. I'm talking the honest to goodness real stuff. (And of course, I'd have him grill mine instead of frying it in breading. The oil would be ok (he uses peanut), but I'm sure the breading is a no-no lol.

I have a gut feeling that I know what the answers will be, but so hoping I'm wrong lol.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Huh...never thought about freshwater fish...but the diet guidelines I've read say no seafood. Interesting question, for sure!

If it were me, and it was getting close to my RAI day, I would avoid it.


----------

